# refurbished apple canada



## markoon (Jun 7, 2005)

i know there was a post on apple.ca now having refurbished products, but does anyone know how long it should be before they start to get powerbooks or other products at all on there other than mac mini's and ipod shuffles?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

No. No one knows. No one knew it was coming. No one knows what's next.

The only people who know (i.e., Apple) are not going to tell you before it happens, same as with their new products.

Chalk it up to business practise. What they announce for next month affects what they sell now.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

I've found it interesting that the only Apple retail store in Canada (Yorkdale) no longer has "refreshed" products available.

My guess is that they're holding back all the returns until their monthly end of month sales takes place on the last weekend.
Perhaps whatever is left over gets posted onto their refurbished site. Who knows.


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

Opinions on the refurbished Mini 1.42 GHz for $549?

(The specs on the web page appear to be wrong - they describe the 1.25 GHz model)


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

" ... (The specs on the web page appear to be wrong - they describe the 1.25 GHz model) ..."

I would bet dollars to doughnuts the specs are exactly correct. Don't assume a refurbished model will be identical to currently shipping new models; it could easily have been sold originally before new models even existed.


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

gordguide said:


> I would bet dollars to doughnuts the specs are exactly correct. Don't assume a refurbished model will be identical to currently shipping new models; it could easily have been sold originally before new models even existed.


Adding it to your shopping cart you gets this item:

Refurbished Mac mini 1.42GHz
Part Number: F9687LL/A
80GB Ultra ATA drive
Combo Drive
56K v.92 Modem
256MB DDR333 SDRAM - 1 DIMM
Mac OS X - U.S. English

I think it's a good buy at $549.


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

I ordered the 1.42 for my Mom. I'll post back when it comes.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Lucky Mom - nice buy.
Make sure to take the Ram to 512.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

I went to the Y/D store recently and asked about the refreshed stock for a fellow ehMac citizen. They were totally sold out. Made sense to have it right around the new revision release dates. But @ the time they did, they have a few signs in the store suggesting customers to ask about the stock in question... I posted about the event, and I bought the 60G iPod Photo for $299. They lots [read everything]. PBs, iBooks etc... Thought about a 15", but bought an iMac G5 (recently dated rev) for a sick deal, and then bought a 4G Nano (refreshed) as a gift for $249. [exhale]

Oh well. I'll post if they do it up again. 

H!


----------



## wright2john (Jul 9, 2005)

Both the Canadian and US sites show that most of the units have downgraded RAM installed (uninstalled) as part of the refurbishment process. Much as we love Steve, he's in it for the money!


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

I think these are rev A mini macs so they shipped stock with 256 of ram, if they were rev B the 1.42 would have airport and bluetooth and no modem.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

wright2john said:


> Much as we love Steve, he's in it for the money!


I *don't* love Steve! I'm not even sure that I would like him all that much...


----------

